# Villa vs Apartment



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello,

Given most apartments are central a/c'd is there a marked difference in power costs in summer months between apartments and villas?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> Hello,
> 
> Given most apartments are central a/c'd is there a marked difference in power costs in summer months between apartments and villas?



I havent lived through a summer in Dubai yet so I can not give you a definitive answer. But I am 100% positive that an electricity bill will deff be more in a villa or bungalow. Maybe even close to double depending on the size. Fortunatly, my wifes company pays all the bills so I am keeping that a/c parked right at 72.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bills for villas over summer can run into the thousands of dhs.

At our last villa, it had ducted central air con ( from 2 huge roof units), and our summer bill, was usually about 2,000 dhs a month.

This villa has separate window/wall units in each room, and our bill was (on average), 3,500dhs per month!!


----------

